# model 315 17351 = model 735-2



## headclansman (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi guys 

just found this model number 315 17351 for sale on ebay.com its identical to the model 735-2 except mines is 240v and this model is 110v I've been looking to find accessories for it these past few weeks , any one have any info on this model please IE manual its age & accessories. ( sears wont ship parts or manual to the UK ) pity .


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Looks like most of the parts and extra items are Discontinued from Sears

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/index.action?sid=PSHx20080114x00001

315 17351 ▼
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/retrieveModelActionHome!retrieve.action?modelNumber=315+17351&pop=flush

735-2 ▼
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/retrieveModelActionHome!retrieve.action?modelNumber=735-2+&pop=flush


http://cgi.ebay.com/CRAFTSMAN-ROUTER-WOODWORKING-TOOL-LAMINATE-TRIMMER-NR_W0QQitemZ140227994690QQihZ004QQcategoryZ20781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

The one below is not the same BUT maybe with some luck he has the extra parts you need  that should work on yours.
http://www.routerforums.com/tool-swap-n-sell/7539-craftsman-model-315-17370-a.html

If not your SOL and with some luck you will find one that's DOA on eBay that you can get the parts from...

*ONE more spot to try, see below ▼*
http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au/forumdisplay.php?f=16

===========


mjmpropman said:


> Hi guys
> 
> just found this model number 315 17351 for sale on ebay.com its identical to the model 735-2 except mines is 240v and this model is 110v I've been looking to find accessories for it these past few weeks , any one have any info on this model please IE manual its age & accessories. ( sears wont ship parts or manual to the UK ) pity .


----------



## headclansman (Apr 15, 2008)

hi bob

thanks for trying .


----------

